# Advice needed, new Father/Son archers



## lordjasper00 (Dec 27, 2007)

Right now the child just needs to shoot the bow and have fun. Remember that you only have about 2 minutes to teach your child. After that your child is not interested in lessons. Work on form. Remember your Child must have fun. Sighting and score will come later. Do not push sighting and score or you may take away the fun of shooting at that age. Get your child signed up in a JOAD, Junior Olympic Archery Development, Program. They will teach him how to properly shoot. Sometimes our children will listen to someone else and not us. This way you do not get frustrated. Rember to let your child have fun while shooting. Enjoy the time you have with him. It is very precious.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Show him the very basics of how to stand and aim and just let him fling arrows. Obviously make sure and ingrain safety. That is the most important thing. Fun, fun, fun and safety.


----------



## alleycatdad (Aug 15, 2010)

You're right; he needs to hit to be hooked, but the secret at this age is not sighting in, rather, it's getting CLOSE to BIG targets. 5 yds is a long shot for a beginning kid; big balloons make great targets! Get too far back and his arrows won't stick anyway...

Steve


----------



## Just learnin (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks all,

The trouble now is finding a place to shoot indoors due to cold temps. I found 2-3 places that have indoor abilities local. Having trouble contacting them due to the holiday, but thats to be expected.

My basement is just not organized enough and to small to shoot in also. Plus I like the idea of going out and getting away from all the girls at home, my boy and I are outnumbered 2/4 lol. This way it's some good father/son time.

Charlie


----------



## alleycatdad (Aug 15, 2010)

We shoot in the basement at three and fiv e yards all the time. We can get to ten down there, but my youngest one shoots close and loves it!

Steve


----------



## Just learnin (Sep 20, 2010)

The first real shoot went very well!! He shot on and off for about 3hrs. Popped a couple balloons I brought and that got a big smile!! I kept asking if he was tired and of course "NO Dad, I'm fine lets shoot some more". I purchased some youth arrows for him and it made a big difference from the stock ones. When the owner asked if we wanted to shoot in the wed night youth league his little eyes lit right up. So I guess my wed nights will be shooting at the club. What have I done!!! LOL.


----------



## alleycatdad (Aug 15, 2010)

Go spend $10 at wally world on a box of clay targets and see what happens...

S


----------

